# Building a riser



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well this weekend I will be building the riser into our theater room.
My question is that I will be building a 12'x 5'x 16" high box and want to know if I should build it all out of 2x6 boards and 3/4" plywood all glued and screwed together with carpet over all of it? do I need to place insulation inside of the box and do I fill it completely?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Well this weekend I will be building the riser into our theater room.
> My question is that I will be building a 12'x 5'x 16" high box


16" high!!..or is that a typo?



> do I need to place insulation inside of the box


Yes..



> and do I fill it completely?


Yes..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for your response Prof, No 16" is not a typo I have the headroom to go that high. Do you think thats to high? what do you recommend?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Tony..unless you have very high backs on your front seats, a 12" high riser should be ample..
There is a calculator for determining the minimum height for a riser..
I'll see if I can find it for you..


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I won ...

http://theater-calc.com/ :whistling:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thank you!

I'm just using a sofa and a love seat and matching recliner. The love seat and recliner are going on the riser. The sofa has two built in recliners and that will be on the floor in front of the riser.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Found it...http://www.theater-calc.com/


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

salvasol said:


> I won ...
> 
> http://theater-calc.com/ :whistling:


You beat my post also! :sneeky:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Prof. said:


> Found it...http://www.theater-calc.com/


To late ...:bigsmile:

(I have all those link in my favorites :innocent


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Would you believe that I've just got notification at this moment, of your post..Talk about a delay!!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

salvasol said:


> To late ...:bigsmile:
> 
> (I have all those link in my favorites :innocent


I have over 700 favorites!!!..It takes time to find anything :whistling:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Prof. said:


> Would you believe that I've just got notification at this moment, of your post..Talk about a delay!!


That's because you're to far :bigsmile:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Prof. said:


> I have over 700 favorites!!!..It takes time to find anything :whistling:


:nono: ....HT Shack and all HT links has to be priority (first in line) :yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hmmmmm, interesting, with my screen being 32" off the floor it is saying that my riser only needs to be 10.4" high. the first row listening position is 11.5ft from the screen.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Hmmmmm, interesting, with my screen being 32" off the floor it is saying that my riser only needs to be 10.4" high. the first row listening position is 11.5ft from the screen.


I think is right ...my TV is around 28" and viewing 9', riser is around 11" too :yes:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That sounds about right to me..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

You did it to me again David!!..:foottap: :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. :T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Hmmmmm, interesting, with my screen being 32" off the floor it is saying that my riser only needs to be 10.4" high. the first row listening position is 11.5ft from the screen.


Tony...The calculator is only a guide and I would add a couple of inches to be on the safe side..
You can't add inches after you've made them..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My wife and I are both tall, I'm 6'4" and she is 5'9" so when we sit in the front row our heads will be in the way so I think I may go 14" just to be safe. Thanks for the advice.


----------

